# Hey from southern colorado



## JoeMedic (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey i am newer to archery and bowhunting but i do enjoy hunting and fishing. Just thought i would drop in, say hello, and introduce myself; i am Joe.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign:
from Missouri


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

welcome to AT from SC, joe....i'm joel but am often called "joe" by mistake


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Joe. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*----------------------------:archer:


----------



## JoeMedic (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all, i just wanted to say thanks for all the welcomes, some very nice people here. I have found these boards are a great resource.:thumbs_up


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:icon_salut:


----------

